# New Trail Buddy



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Very cute and not just the horse! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL Sergio worked at the barn and left for Mexico this week. I liked Sergio. The other guy is who I bought him from...I'll tell Kenny! He will get a kick out of that!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

You design wedding cakes? Wish you were closer! Do you have any pictures of your designs?

Also, your horse is beautiful! I am way jealous!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Snookeys, I started doing cakes 6 1/2 years ago and that is what now supports the horses! I have a good sized wedding cake to do this weekend and will deliver it at 3:00 PM Saturday to a town 30 miles away...then I can go ride! 

You can see my website at www.cakessospecial.com or you can go to my Flickr site to see my latest cakes...I haven't updated my website in a few months so go Flickr: Denise Talbot's Photostream you will also see pictures of my horses there! 

If you lived closer I'd make you a cake!


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

very nice looking horse!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

He's pretty


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Denise your horse is lovely! And I checked out your cakes! AMAZING!! You have serious talent. I love your other horses as well. Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks so much!!! The cake I did today kicked my butt...I seriously earned that money. I was too tired to even go see my boys...LOL I changed my boy's name to Nick Nolte...his mane is the same color as Nick Nolte's in The Deep! LOL


----------

